# Why not a page on Cambodia?



## lalo27 (Jul 25, 2010)

Expatforum has pages on many countries but nothing on Cambodia... Is anyone interested? What is the procedure to have also a Cambodia page. I have been living in that country since 1995 and there is plenty of expats who could be interested in this forum. 
Thank you
Lalo


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If lots of Cambodian expats (or folks looking to move to Cambodia) start posting in the "Rest of the World" section, I'm pretty sure we'd set up a Cambodia section in the forum. Up to now, we just haven't had that much interest.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lalo27 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Cambodia*



Bevdeforges said:


> If lots of Cambodian expats (or folks looking to move to Cambodia) start posting in the "Rest of the World" section, I'm pretty sure we'd set up a Cambodia section in the forum. Up to now, we just haven't had that much interest.
> Cheers,
> Bev


OK, thanks, I will check the other section...


----------



## huntaaar (Dec 6, 2010)

This was also what I was initially looking for, might be worth an add?

but then I'm new so what would I know 

Ta


----------



## ceejay77 (Apr 6, 2009)

this would be a great idea as I want to stay in cambodia a while but know little about the place it would be great to hear from expats who are living there


----------



## lalo27 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Cambodia*



ceejay77 said:


> this would be a great idea as I want to stay in cambodia a while but know little about the place it would be great to hear from expats who are living there


I live in Siem Reap(Cambodia) and I could help new comers when they arrive (when I have time...). You can get in touch at [email protected]
Keep in touch
B


----------

